# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giới thiệu trung tâm du lịch trải nghiệm Huế xưa - Huế nay

## quangbatructuyen

HUẾ XƯA - HUẾ NAY “Kinh đô cổ - Trải nghiệm mới”

Trung tâm du lịch trải nghiệm “*Huế Xưa - Huế Nay*” trực thuộc công ty TNHH Phú Đạt Gia, tọa lạc trên cồn đất bồi tự nhiên bởi dòng chảy từ thượng nguồn sông Hương đổ ra biển, bên cạnh Đập Đá, Cồn Hến; cồn đất càng đẹp hơn khi được bao bọc bởi chợ Đông Ba, Cầu Tràng Tiền, đắm mình trong dòng nước trong xanh của dòng Hương Giang êm đềm thơ mộng; như một bức tranh thủy mạc mà tạo hóa dành tặng cho người dân và du khách mỗi khi đi qua hoặc đến thăm Thừa Thiên Huế. Với diện tích hơn 2.000m2 Trung tâm được xây dựng để tạo nên một quần thể kiến trúc cách điệu từ chiếc nón “Bài thơ”của cô gái Huế, gắn liền với những nét giá trị bất tận của “Di sản Văn hóa Cố Đô”.



Trung tâm sẽ là nơi kết nối các hoạt động về văn hóa, du lịch, làng nghề; như một “CHỢ ĐẦU MỐI” mang đến cho du khách một phong cách du lịch trải nghiệm mới lạ, hấp dẫn, độc đáo thông qua những giờ phút hòa mình và chiêm nghiệm với nền văn hóa đương đại của người dân Thừa Thiên Huế. 



Đến với Trung tâm du lịch trải nghiệm “*Huế Xưa - Huế Nay*” quý khách sẽ được sống trong không gian văn hóa và làng nghề, xem biểu diễn võ thuật cổ truyền triều Nguyễn, tập luyện khí công, khai thông kinh mạch, chữa bệnh bằng y võ (bởi hậu duệ đời thứ năm của Cấm thị Vệ Hoàng cung Trương Ngọc Dai triều vua Tự Đức của môn phái Võ Kinh Vạn An – Võ sư Chưởng môn Trương Quang Kim) thưởng thức Ca Huế cổ, ca nhạc về Huế,được hướng dẫn tự chế biến và cảm thụ các món ăn dân gian trong kho tàng nghệ thuật ẩm thực xứ Huế; Đặc biệt chương trình tour du lịch trải nghiệm thưởng thức “HƯƠNG CỦA DÒNG HƯƠNG”…

CHỢ ĐẦU MỐI:TOUR DU LỊCH TRẢI NGHIỆM “*HUẾ XƯA HUẾ NAY*”

_Một ngày sống trong vườn Huế
Một ngày sống trong Chùa Huế
Một ngày làm Nông dân Thừa Thiên Huế
Một ngày với Đầm Phá Thừa Thiên Huế
Một ngày làm “Nghệ Nhân” làng nghề xứ Huế
Một ngày trong không gian ẩm thực dân gian truyền thống Huế
Một ngày khám phá bí kíp võ công (võ thuật cổ truyền triều Nguyễn)
Một đợt du lịch kết hợp chữa bệnh, tập luyện, dưỡng sinh bằng Y võ_
Với loại hình du lịch trải nghiệm nét tiềm ẩn của văn hóa của Cố Đô; Trung tâm du lịch trải nghiệm “Huế Xưa - Huế Nay” sẽ mang đến cho bạn khám phá mới, thú vị mới, và sức khỏe mới.

----------


## quangbatructuyen

TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH TRẢI NGHIỆM “HUẾ XƯA – HUẾ NAY” giới thiệu chương trình TRẢI NGHIỆM VÕ THUẬT CỔ TRUYỀN TRIỀU NGUYỄN tại không gian "Huế Xưa - Huế Nay".
*
•    5:00 – 6:00  Khu vực tiền sảnh Trung tâm và Nhà nón lớn*

Trải nghiệm “Võ thuật cổ truyền” (thực hiện bởi sự hướng dẫn của võ sư Trương Quang Kim - Chưởng môn võ đường Võ Kinh Vạn An – Hậu duệ đời thứ 5 của Chánh đội trưởng Cấm thị vệ Hoàng cung Trương Ngọc Dai dưới  triều vua Tự Đức).


+ Võ thuật dưỡng sinh: Có bao giờ “Bạn” tâm sự, lắng nghe tiếng nói từ sâu thẳm của trái tim của mình chưa? Có bao giờ “Bạn” tự biết giữ gìn, yêu quý và cảm nhận hơi thở của bản thân mình vào mỗi “bình minh hay hoàng hôn” chưa? Bạn có biết chính bạn là người thầy thuốc duy nhất để tự chữa bệnh cho mình?

Vậy thì “Bạn” còn chần chờ gì nữa?! Hãy đến với Trung tâm Du lịch Trải nghiệm “Huế Xưa – Huế Nay” ; Đăng ký dịch vụ Trải nghiêm Võ thuật (Luyện tập khí công: Khí công dưỡng sinh – Khí công trị bệnh – Khí công công phu) để làm quen với những bài quyền của võ thuật cổ truyền (tham khảo phần giới thiệu về chương trình luyện tập khí công tại Trung tâm DLTN “Huế Xưa – Huế Nay”), để tự mình rèn luyện “thân lực, tâm lực, và cường lực” nhằm xua tan bệnh tật, chống mệt mỏi, chán nãn trong người, mang lại sự hứng khởi, tự tin, niềm vui, niềm hạnh phúc cho bản thân và những người thân yêu nhất của mình. Hãy tự tin vào mình, tin vào sự kỳ diệu của Y võ độc đáo của tiền nhân để vững vàng tiến vào tương lai với sức khỏe dẻo dai, trí tuệ minh mẫn như thời thanh xuân.

*•    6:30 – 8:30  Nhà nón lớn*

Đả thông kinh mạch bằng nội công (mỗi buổi sáng trước 6g00 chỉ nhận “Đả thông kinh mạch cho 5 người – do bộ phận chăm sóc du khách sắp xếp”) – Bắt mạch định bệnh – Hướng dẫn các bài tập về vận khí vận công tự chữa bệnh (do  võ sư Trương Quang Kim trực tiếp thực hiện)

*•    19:45 – 20:30  Chiêm nghiệm “Võ thuật cổ truyền”*
+  Xem biểu diễn võ thuật và công phu, kết hợp thưởng thức nghệ thuật ẩm thực truyền thống Huế (các loại trà cung đình, các loại nước giải khát và bánh mứt cổ truyền xứ Huế)






*
Ngoài thời gian của lịch biểu diễn hàng ngày:*
+  Trung tâm có phục vụ các chương trình biểu diễn theo yêu cầu, tour du lịch (thời gian do khách tự chọn – có đăng ký trước)
+  Biểu diễn trong lễ hội, sự kiện đặc biệt tại cơ quan, công sở, địa phương các dịch vụ: Trống hội (18 trống) - Biếu diễn múa Lân kết hợp quyền thuật - Biểu diễn Võ thuật cổ truyền - Biểu diễn khí công, công phu (nhận hợp đồng đặt dịch vụ trước 10 ngày).

Hãy liên lạc với chúng tôi để được trải nghiệm riêng cho Bạn hoặc nhóm của Bạn

----------


## quangbatructuyen

*Bar - cafe Tình Huế*

Điểm đặc biệt khi đến với* bar-cafe Tình Huế*, quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng không khí mát mẻ đặc trưng của miền sông nước với quầy cafe được trải dài dọc theo bờ sông cũng đồng thời là bến du thuyền. Một không gian lãng mạn, hữu tình.

Ngoài ra, nét kiến trúc độc đáo của *bar -cafe* là "Những chiếc nón lá khổng lồ" tạo ra nét riêng cho quán mà chưa nơi nào có được. Vừa nhấm nháp ly cafe ngon miệng, vừa ngắm dòng sông Hương thơ mộng, nhìn ngắm cầu Trường Tiền lãng mạn với cảnh sông nước hữu tình, đến đây bạn thực sự thư giãn, để tâm hồn được "thả lỏng".

Bên cạnh đó, với một chiếc máy ảnh du lịch, bạn chỉ mất ít phút là có ngay một bộ ảnh dễ thương làm quà từ xứ Huế mộng mơ. Ban ngày *bar -cafe Tình Huế* thơ mộng dưới nắng. Ban đêm quán bar lung linh huyền ảo giữa vùng sông nước, bên cạnh chiếc cầu Tràng Tiền đổi màu và dòng Hương lững lờ trôi. Một vẻ đẹp Huế không nơi nào có được!!

----------


## quangbatructuyen

*Võ kinh Vạn An phái*

Từ mảnh đất cố đô Huế, mỗi khi *Võ kinh Vạn An* phái xuất kinh thi triển võ thuật ở bất kỳ nơi đâu, đều cuốn hút sự quan tâm đặc biệt của người xem, bởi có nhiều chiêu thức võ học tương truyền của các tướng sĩ bảo vệ những vương triều ngày trước...

Trong các cuộc thi võ từ năm 1995 đến nay tại Huế, *Võ kinh Vạn An* phái là một trong những môn phái chiếm lĩnh ngôi đầu và cùng tham gia các sự kiện văn hóa quy mô như thao diễn thủy binh thời Nguyễn lần đầu diễn ra tại Festival Huế 2010. Tổng hội Võ thuật cổ truyền Việt Nam tại Pháp năm 2002 từng mời Võ kinh Vạn An phái sang Pháp biểu diễn và thi đấu. Điều thú vị là từ đó đã thu hút hàng ngàn môn sinh các nước châu Âu, Bắc Mỹ… theo đuổi tập luyện.

Tôi từng có dịp gặp gỡ võ sư Voelckel Louis đại diện cho *Võ kinh Vạn An* tại Pháp, trực tiếp dẫn cậu con trai Voelckel Leo đã 2 lần sang Việt Nam tham gia Liên hoan quốc tế Võ cổ truyền. Louis thì bảo rằng: võ kinh như một… món ngon đối với anh, thành tích cao trong các cuộc thi võ cổ truyền VN ở Pháp mà anh đạt được trong những năm qua đều nhờ vào quá trình tập luyện võ kinh. Một cao thủ người nước ngoài đã nói về võ kinh như thế, vậy võ kinh ở ta xưa và nay có gì khác nhau, hiện nó được lưu truyền trong dân gian như thế nào?

*Thăng trầm phái võ đất thần kinh*

Thời phong kiến, trên các cung đường dọc dài xuyên đất nước, người ta chỉ sử dụng những phương tiện thô sơ như đi ngựa, đi bộ… Và, võ từ lâu đã trở thành một phương cách hữu hiệu để phòng thân, rèn luyện sức khỏe. Trong một số trường hợp, võ còn là phương tiện dùng để tiến thân, ra làm quan. Hằng năm, để bổ sung lực lượng cho quân đội, vệ sĩ cho cấm cung, triều đình thường tổ chức những cuộc thi võ với quy mô lớn và số võ sĩ vượt qua những quy định khắt khe của các cuộc thi võ để được tuyển chọn vào cấm cung bảo vệ hoàng thân quốc thích không nhiều lắm so với hàng trăm hàng ngàn người học võ. Để làm quan võ, ngoài việc phải giỏi võ như một cao thủ giang hồ, còn cần những kiến thức khác - cũng về võ học, thế là võ kinh ra đời, chuyên đào tạo những người học võ để đi thi thố trong các cuộc thi tuyển này.

Những người hành tẩu giang hồ dựa trên căn bản võ nghệ ở triều Nguyễn - Phú Xuân thời ấy (Huế ngày nay) được phân định rạch ròi thành hai hệ, bất kể xuất thân từ môn phái nào, đó là võ kinh và võ lâm. Võ kinh ở kinh đô, người học võ bắt buộc phải học theo kiểu chương hồi để dự thi tiến sĩ võ do triều đình tổ chức nhằm tuyển chọn nhân tài võ học. Võ lâm là những cao thủ thuộc loại… "thảo dã", học võ để dùng chứ không phải để đi thi, chuyên hành nghề đi áp tiêu (bảo vệ hàng hóa), hay lưu lạc hành hiệp trong dân gian.

Tất nhiên, cả võ lâm và võ kinh đều có những cao thủ xuất chúng và những… "thấp thủ" võ công dở tệ. Gia phả*Võ kinh Vạn An*phái ghi lại nhiều tên tuổi tinh thông võ nghệ. Gốc tổ là Thoại Đình Hầu Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, ông sơ là Trương Ngọc Giai từng được sắc phong Chánh đội trưởng Đội cẩm thị vệ thời vua Tự Đức... Lưu truyền đến đời thứ 4 được cố võ sư Trương Thăng (qua đời năm 2002) chính thức khai lập môn phái vào năm 1972, đặt tên *Võ kinh Vạn An*.

Ngày xưa, cũng như các bí kíp võ công khác, bí quyết võ kinh được cẩn mật gìn giữ, tuyệt đối không truyền thụ ra ngoài. Cũng chính vì thế mà những tuyệt chiêu trong võ kinh mà các vị đại tôn sư như Thoại Đình Hầu Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh từng sở đắc đã dần mai một. Thế nhưng, dù chỉ còn lại cho đời sau không nhiều, các đòn thế của võ kinh cũng đủ làm cho những ai đam mê võ học phải sững người kinh ngạc.

*Từ chiêu thức Lôi Phong Phiến...*

Đến miền đất võ Bình Định, tôi không ít lần được xem huyền thoại đất võ Tây Sơn Phan Thọ, hùm xám miền Trung - cố võ sư Hà Trọng Sơn, Ngọc Trản Quyền Phi Long Vịnh, Hùng kê quyền Ngô Bông… thi triển thập bát ban võ nghệ với lòng ngưỡng phục tinh hoa võ học dân tộc dường như dồn tụ vào nghiệp võ của các lão võ sư tên tuổi này trong chốn võ lâm. Khi lần đầu tiên chứng kiến võ sư Lê Trần Nhật Đăng thi triển bài Lôi Phong Phiến tại Liên hoan quốc tế Võ cổ truyền VN vừa diễn ra, thú thật trong tôi bỗng dấy lên nỗi mê hoặc công phu của con nhà võ. Chỉ tiếc là bấy lâu chưa từng có ý định theo đường cung kiếm.

*Võ kinh Vạn An phái trình diễn công phu*

Võ sư Nhật Đăng hiện đang tu tập tại chùa Trúc Lâm - Huế, pháp tự Thích Tâm Chiếu. Sau gần 20 năm miệt mài luyện võ, Thích Tâm Chiếu trở thành trưởng tràng (đại sư huynh) của Võ kinh Vạn An phái. 108 đường quạt thể hiện chiêu thức Lôi Phong Phiến được nhà sư giỏi võ múa cực kỳ điêu luyện. Cánh quạt lúc nhẹ nhàng chao lượn, lúc mạnh mẽ tạo tiếng nổ uy lực như sấm, cuồng phong.

Sau khi trố mắt nhìn trưởng tràng môn phái phi thân pháp lên trời bay như chim qua chiêu Bạch hạc lượng xí (chim hạc xòe cánh), đến chiêu Sổ bộ truy phong (dùng bộ pháp rượt theo gió), tôi đánh liều tiếp cận trưởng tràng môn phái mong gặp được vị chưởng môn xin tập tành đôi chút công phu phòng thân những lúc bất trắc trên đường tác nghiệp, chí ít cũng tòm tèm vài ngón nghề của "cấm quân thị vệ" nơi hoàng cung ngày trước…

*Diện kiến chưởng môn*

Cứ nghĩ chưởng môn *Võ kinh Vạn An*, võ sư Trương Quang Kim là người kín tiếng khi kế thừa những sở học võ thuật có từ hàng trăm năm qua. Không ngờ vị chưởng môn này tỏ ra hào sảng đúng chất con nhà võ trước sự quan tâm của một kẻ ngoại đạo về võ như tôi trong lần đầu gặp mặt. "Ui chà chà, rứa thì hay quá!", chưởng môn Trần Quang Kim nói đặc giọng Huế, tỏ vẻ đồng ý ngay, đoạn ông kể một mạch về lai lịch môn phái mình.

Vị chưởng môn từng đóng vai tướng Lê Phụng Hiểu trong phim Thăng Long nhân kiệt, bảo: "Hồi xưa võ học môn phái khư khư giữ như bảo bối, chỉ truyền dạy trong nội bộ gia đình. Về sau này được phổ biến rộng rãi khắp nơi. Đã đến lúc cần phải thay đổi, bằng không thì sẽ mai một, thất truyền đi mất". Dứt lời, ông vận bộ áo chưởng môn bề thế, nhanh nhẹn thị phạm cho tôi xem thêm những bài võ đặc trưng của môn phái như: Linh miêu tẩy diện, Song đao hồ điệp, Long phụng kiếm pháp, Miêu xà quyền… "Chiêu thức võ kinh trông đơn giản nhưng đòn thế quyết định. Thân pháp tránh né nhanh, nhẹ phù hợp với vóc dáng người Việt. Những lúc lâm nguy thì ra đòn sát thủ. Đặc biệt nó có được cái tinh túy của võ, đó là hình (đòn thế góc cạnh) - lực (đánh mạnh) - ý (nghĩ đâu đánh đó) và khí (đòn thế dựa theo hơi thở)". Lời phân giải của vị chưởng môn khiến tinh thần học võ của tôi càng hăng hái.

*Đành thôi… “cấm quân thị vệ”*

Quy trình tập luyện võ kinh qua chỉ giới của vị chưởng môn khiến tôi toát cả mồ hôi, thầm nghĩ có lẽ mình dồn sức tập đến già cũng chưa chắc thành công với chiêu thức Bạch hạc lượng xí! Hóa ra muốn luyện công phu buộc phải thông thạo thập bát ban võ nghệ, mà bước vào luyện thập bát ban cũng đã phải trải qua tới 8 bước. Thời gian của mỗi bước dài hay ngắn lại tùy thuộc vào khiếu võ của từng người học. Bước một khởi đầu luyện nhãn pháp. Nhất chỉ nhãn pháp công của Võ kinh Vạn An phái dùng tay để luyện đôi mắt tinh anh.

Kế đến luyện tấn pháp (chân vững như bàn thạch), luyện thủ pháp (44 bộ gồm gạt, đỡ, chỉ, chỏ, chưởng…), luyện cước pháp (thập bát liên hoàn cước), luyện thân pháp (đỉnh cao là loạn đả tàng vân), luyện quyền pháp, binh khí pháp và bước cuối cùng để "ra lò" một võ sĩ là luyện đấu pháp với song đấu luyện, song đấu đối kháng và đấu tự do. Quá trình tập luyện bài bản như thế nên thầy trò Võ kinh Vạn An phái có được nội công thâm hậu, dùng yết hầu bẻ cong 3 ngọn giáo gí sát phần đầu nhọn hoắt vào cổ rồi kê đá lấy búa tạ đập trên lưng mà chẳng hề hấn chi!...

Quả thật, không có cái gì đạt đến đỉnh cao mà không cần khổ luyện. Tôi đành thôi chuyện tập tành công phu sau khi lạnh sống lưng với những yêu cầu hà khắc để được trở thành cái gọi là "cấm quân thị vệ" như cha ông thuở trước. Bàn tay con nhà võ chắc nịch của vị chưởng môn Võ kinh Vạn An phái vỗ vỗ vào vai tôi như một lời động viên. Tràng cười rổn rảng của ông làm tôi cứ liên tưởng về những võ tướng VN từng vung gươm ra sa trường, bảo vệ biên cương ngày xưa…

Một số hình ảnh của phái *Võ kinh Vạn An*:

----------


## vietstylef

bài viết rất hay và hữu ích. Thanks

----------


## daudau181

bài viết rất hay!

----------


## quangbatructuyen

Thực đơn bar - cafe Tình Huế

Thực đơn uống phong phú với các loại cà phê, trà, nước trái cây, yaourt.. đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh và an toàn cho sức khỏe của quý khách, đồng thời với công thức pha chế chuyên nghiệp và cập nhật sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách. Chúc quý khách vui vẻ!













ne

----------


## quangbatructuyen

*Nón Lá Việt Nam*

Nón Việt Nam có lịch sử rất lâu đời. Hình ảnh tiền thân của chiếc nón đã được chạm khắc trên trống đồng Ngọc Lữ, trên thạp đồng Đào Thịnh vào khoảng 2500 - 3000 năm về trước. Từ xa xưa, *nón* đã hiện diện trong đời sống thường ngày của người Việt Nam, qua nhiều chuyện kể và tiểu thuyết. Chiếc *nón lá* Việt Nam là một phần cuộc sống của người Việt Nam. Nó là người bạn thủy chung của những con người lao động một nắng hai sương. Trên đường xa nắng gắt hay trong những phút nghỉ ngơi khi làm đồng, ngồi bên rặng tre, cô gái có thể dùng nón quạt cho ráo mồ hôi. Trong nghệ thuật, tiết mục múa nón của các cô gái với chiếc áo dài duyên dáng thể hiện tính dịu dàng, mềm mại và kín đáo của người phụ nữ Việt Nam. Chiếc nón lá chính là biểu tượng của Việt Nam, là đồ vật truyền thống và phổ biến trên khắp mọi miền đất nước. Nếu ở một nơi xa xôi nào đó không phải trên đất nước Việt Nam, bạn bỗng thấy chiếc nón lá, đó chính là chính hiệu Việt Nam. Chiếc Nón Cùng với áo dài, áo cánh, váy lĩnh, yếm đào, thắt lưng bao... chiếc nón được coi là một thứ phục trang truyền thống của phụ nữ Việt Nam. Trước hết, nón là một đồ dùng rất "thực dụng". Nó dùng để che mưa nắng. Nón chóp nhọn đầu, nón thúng rộng vành, nón ba tầm như nón thúng nhưng mảnh dẻ hơn... tất cả đều để che chắn cho những con người sống trên một dải đất nắng lắm mưa nhiều. Dù nón có nhiều loại, song nét đặc thù chung của nó là rộng vành (để chống nóng) và có mái dốc (để thoát nước nhanh, che mưa). Ngoài chức năng ứng phó với môi trường tự nhiên, chiếc nón còn hướng tới mục đích làm đẹp cho con người và phù hợp với cảm quan thẩm mỹ của người Việt: đẹp một cách tế nhị, kín đáo. Dưới vành nón, đôi mắt, nụ cười, lúm đồng tiền, những sợi tóc mai, cái gáy trắng ngần của cô gái dường như được tôn thêm nét duyên dáng, kín đáo mà không kém phần quyến rũ... Người ta đội nón làm đồng, đi chợ, chơi hội. Tiễn cô gái về nhà chồng, bà mẹ đặt vào tay con chiếc nón thay cho bao nhiêu lời nhắn gửi yêu thương... Chiếc nón gợi nguồn cảm hứng cho thơ, cho nhạc. Đã có hẳn một bài về hát về nón: "Nón bài thơ, em đội nón bài thơ, đi đón ngày hội mở"... Giữa những kênh rạch, sông nước chằng chịt ở miệt vườn Nam Bộ, ai đó đã phải ngẩn ngơ vì: "Nón lá đội nghiêng tóc dài em gái xõa". Chiếc nón còn gợi nhớ dáng mẹ tảo tần: "Quê hương là cầu tre nhỏ/Mẹ về nón lá nghiêng che...". Trong những năm chiến tranh, tiễn người yêu ra chiến trường, các cô gái thường đội nón với cái quai mầu tím thủy chung. Chỉ như vậy thôi đã hơn mọi lời thề non, hẹn biển, làm yên lòng người ra trận... Chiếc nón xuất hiện từ khi nào không ai biết. Từ thời xưa đã có câu: "Nón chuông, khua lụa, quai thao làng Đơ". Chiếc nón quai thao đã được các bà, các cô (tầng lớp trung lưu trở lên) ưa chuộng, chiếm vị trí quan trọng trong trang phục lễ hội của phụ nữ mà thời Nguyễn được sử dụng phổ biến nhất. ở Hà Nội xưa, các "cô ả" mười lăm, mười sáu - cái tuổi bắt đầu làm duyên, thường đi sắm chiếc nón Nghệ. Về cái nón Nghệ, nhà văn hóa Hoàng Đạo Thúy mô tả kỹ lưỡng thế này: "nón rộng đến 80 cm, sâu 10 cm, lần lót đan bằng sợi tre rất nhỏ, đằng sau cài những mảnh gương vào. Nón Nghệ nặng lắm vì thế, cái "khua" phải cứng, sơn quang dầu. Lên Hàng Bạc sắm một bộ "chiên, thẻ". Chiên là miếng bạc vuông, trong đó có vòng tròn, chạm hai rồng chầu mặt nguyệt. Hai chiếc thẻ cũng bằng bạc, to như quân bài tam cúc, chạm hoa lá, ở giữa có cái vòng để buộc quai thao. Cắm hai cái thẻ vào bên trong nón, đặt cái chiên vào đáy khua, rồi chờ phiên chợ hàng tơ, các bà làng Triều Khúc ra bán quai thao. Một bộ quai thao gồm tám sợi bằng tơ, mỗi sợi gồm nhiều sợi tơ, ngoài bọc tơ dệt liên tục, như bấc đèn con. Quai thao dài độ 1,5m. Hai đầu mỗi sợi thao là một quả găng, từ đó rủ xuống những chỉ tơ, dài độ 20 cm. Phải đưa thao mộc đi nhuộm thâm, nhuộm kỹ". Chỉ như thế cũng đủ biết chiếc nón được làm công phu đến mức nào. Về cái quai thao của nón cũng rất nhiều chuyện thú vị. Có hẳn một làng giữ nghề làm thao. ấy là làng Triều Khúc (Thanh Trì - Hà Nội) nổi tiếng dệt quai thao nón dẹt nên còn có tên là Làng Đơ Thao (để phân biệt với làng Đơ Bùi, Đơ Đồng cũng ở gần đấy, chuyên nghề làm ruộng). Làng này còn có đền thờ, tượng, và sự tích tổ sư nghề Thao là Vũ úy, thời Lê - Trịnh (thế kỷ 17-18) được cử sang sứ Trung Hoa và học được nghề dệt Thao, khi về vua phong làm "Cục trưởng cục Thao" và tổ chức dạy nghề này cho dân làng Triều Khúc - Đơ Thao. Mộ cụ tổ nghề ở cánh đồng Miễu. Bia tạc đời Cảnh Hưng thứ sáu (1745). Bây giờ người làng vẫn còn truyền tụng câu ca như một niềm tự hào:

_Làng tôi công nghệ đâu bằng
Là làng Triều Khúc ở gần Thanh Xuân
Quai thao dệt khéo vô ngần
Là nghề của Vũ sứ thần dạy cho..._

Thực ra, chiếc nón không hẳn là thứ phục trang chỉ dành cho phụ nữ. Bước chân vào một cửa hàng ở phố Hàng Nón - Hà Nội xưa, người ta có thể nhìn qua chiếc nón mà thấy đủ thứ "tước vị", "giai tầng" trong xã hội. Có nón "mũ chảo", nón "nông dân xứ Đoài". Các anh chạy xe ba gác thì kiếm một cái "nón cu li" ba xu. Các cậu lính lệ, phục dịch cửa quan thì đã có "nón lính" làm bằng thanh tre ken lại, giống như cái đĩa úp lên đầu, trên có chỏm đồng, sau có lưỡi vải che gáy. Mà trong "nón lính" lại còn có nón lính ma tà, rồi khố đỏ, khố xanh. Các bà ngồi chợ bao giờ vào hàng cũng tìm nón Nghệ, nón "nhị thôn", nón "ba tầng" treo đung đưa trên mái nhà... Đấy là các loại nón dành cho "dân đen" còn các "quan phụ mẫu" dùng kiểu khác: tổng lý ưa nón lông quạ, bông bèo đồng, các quan nhỏ chuộng nón chóp và bông bèo bạc, các cụ lớn thì dứt khoát phải nón lông trắng, bông bèo vàng. Các tao nhân nữ sĩ thì lùng cho kỳ được nón dứa Huế, Gò Găng, nhẹ và thanh lắm. Chiếc nón không chỉ là thứ đội đầu, che mưa, nắng. Trong khi dùng người ta còn "sáng tạo" ra bao nhiêu là công dụng. Này nhé: "Mùa nắng thì chụp lên đầu, có gió thì che diêm mà hút thuốc lào, mỏi thì lót xuống ngồi, khát không có hàng nước thì hứng nước máy, lại còn lúc ngồi ngủ ở xe thì úp lên mặt cho ruồi khỏi bu lại, lúc nóng thì làm quạt... mà túng nữa thì làm cái rổ đựng đồ mua chợ cho mẹ..."

_Nói Với Chiếc Nón Bài Thơ
Ai ra xứ Huế mộng mơ
Về đem chiếc nón bài thơ làm quà
Vành vạnh vầng trăng chiếc nón ngửa anh cầm
Trên mặt lá mịn màng hương tóc ấy
Có ai đề câu thơ nào chưa vậy ?
Mà bên cầu em cứ đứng vân vê

Buổi quen nhau anh định nói câu gì
(Mà không dám)
Mai em về ngoài nớ
Dòng sông Hương dịu dàng con sóng nhỏ
Đừng quên miền Nam ngọn sóng biển ầm ì
Giờ chia tay em vội vội vàng vàng
Như chàng trai trong ca dao anh chẳng chịu
Quai nón lụa thơm lừng anh khẽ níu
Chứ ai đi níu vạt áo bao giờ

Ôi chiến nón bài thơ mà chưa có bài thơ
Xui anh nhẩm trong lòng câu hát mãi
Vầng trăng kia đến rằm chưa có phải
Nên em cầm vành nón cứ nghiêng nghiêng
Năm năm rồi anh chẳng kịp trao duyên
Phút tiễn biệt mới hay mình nhát thế
Cô gái Huế chừ lại về với Huế
Biển lặng rồi anh gởi sóng lòng theo
Cuồn cuộn những vòng tròn thân yêu
Trên mái tóc những vầng trăng đang trốn
Vầng trăng chưa rằm, vầng trăng đang mười bốn
Nắng chưa phai sắc lá quê nhà
Tà áo dài đôi lúc có thể xa
Chứ chiếc nón cách gì em rời bỏ
Chỉ tiếc những ngày cùng chung nhiệm sở
Biển giục anh, anh chẳng dám tỏ tình
Câu thơ tình thành thử vẫn còn nguyên
Trong trái tim thầy giáo người Nam Bộ
Phút tiễn biệt đã thành bài thơ nhỏ
Anh muốn đề, biết chiếc nón chịu không ?_

*LÀNG NÓN PHỦ CAM*

Nghề chằm nón là nghề thủ công truyền thống lâu đời ở Huế. Một trong những nơi nổi tiếng về nghề nón từ xưa đến nay là Phủ Cam thuộc phường Phước Vĩnh, thành phố Huế. Từ thế kỷ XVII một cộng đồng giáo dân ở Phủ Cam được hình thành, từ khi linh mục người Pháp là Langlois được điều về làm cha xứ ở Huế, đã lập ra giáo xứ Phủ Cam năm 1680, quy tụ dân chúng theo đạo, phát triển và mở rộng nghề chằm nón. Nơi đây dân cư sống chủ yếu dựa vào nguồn thu nhập từ nghề này. Chiếc nón Huế là vật dụng phổ biến và bình dị dùng để đội đầu che mưa nắng, hình chóp gồm 16 vành được cấu tạo bằng các chất liệu chủ yếu là sản phẩm sẵn có ở núi đồi, những vùng lân cận quanh Huế như lá nón, tre, nứa.... Nó mang nét riêng khác với nhiều nơi, mỏng, nhẹ, thanh cảnh trông mềm mại, đẹp nhưng chắc bền bởi kỹ thuật chằm nón khéo léo tỉ mỉ và có kinh nghiệm của những người thợ. Nón được làm bằng hai lớp lá mỏng trắng. Nếu là nón bài thơ thường có các hình ảnh được cắt bằng giấy lót lồng vào giữa hai lớp lá như hình Cầu Tràng Tiền, Chùa Linh Mụ, Núi Ngự Bình hay con đò trên Sông Hương tạo nên cảnh sắc thơ mộng. Nón bài thơ là sản phẩm đặc trưng nổi tiếng ở riêng Huế. Nó không chỉ đơn thuần là vật đội đầu mà còn là vật để làm duyên, trang điểm thêm cho vẻ đẹp dịu dàng, đáng yêu của những cô gái Huế. Vì vậy nó đi vào thơ ca của nhiều thi sĩ. Nón Huế hiện nay có mặt trên các thị trường không chỉ ở Huế mà còn ở một số địa phương miền Trung và được nhiều du khách trong nước, quốc tế ưa chuộng. Khi đến Huế họ vẫn không quên mua chiếc nón bài thơ về làm kỷ niệm hoặc tặng bạn bè.

----------


## quangbatructuyen

*Nón khổng lồ nhìn vào ban đêm*

Vào những ngày qua, người dân TP Huế tò mò bởi lần đầu tiên có đến 6 chiếc nón lá trắng Huế khổng lồ bỗng mọc lên giữa bãi bồi sông Hương bên cạnh Đập Đá.

Từ một bãi bồi tự nhiên hoang hóa, được sự đồng ý của chủ trương tỉnh TT-Huế, Công ty TNHH Phú Đạt Gia (Huế) đã xây dựng khẩn trương trong vòng đúng 60 ngày một không gian văn hóa du lịch trải nghiệm Huế xưa - Huế nay rất độc đáo với sự kết hợp chủ đạo 6 chiếc nón gồm 1 nón lớn làm khu trung tâm và 5 nón nhỏ xung quanh nhằm phục vụ khách du lịch gần xa đến Huế.

*Nón lá Huế khổng lồ bên sông Hương*

Tất cả 6 chiếc nón đều được thiết kết theo tỷ lệ phóng to so với tỷ lệ đúng với chiếc nón bài thơ Huế đang nằm trên khung. Trên diện tích 2.000m2 của khu bãi bồi tự nhiên bên Đập Đá, chiếc nón lớn nhất có đường kính nón 17m, đường kính sàn 16m, chiều cao từ sàn đến đỉnh nón là 9m. Trong 5 chiếc nón còn lại, có 3 nón nhỏ đường kính nón - sàn là 4m x 4m và 1 cặp nón đôi 4m x 8m.

Lớp ngoài của 6 nón (lá nón) được thiết kế bằng sợi composite tổng hợp. Nón được lắp ghép trên cột bê tông có khung sườn bằng sắt giả gỗ. Sức chứa chiếc nón lớn từ 200-250 người, nón nhỏ khoảng 20 người và nón đôi khoảng 40 người.



Ông Lê Tân, Tổng giám đốc Công ty TNHH Phú Đạt Gia cho biết, ông là người làm trong ngành du lịch, đã từng đi nhiều nhưng đây có nhiều khả năng là những chiếc nón lớn nhất Việt Nam và là mô hình nón được đưa vào để sử dụng cộng đồng với mục đích văn hóa. Cũng đã từng có nhiều nón lớn khác nhưng chỉ dừng lại ở chức năng triển lãm với các chất liệu thuần túy như lá cọ lợp nón, tre làm khung nón và độ lớn cũng không lớn bằng chiếc nón lớn nhất trong 6 chiếc nón này.

Theo ông Ngô Hòa, Phó Chủ tịch thường trực UBND tỉnh TT-Huế, Trung tâm du lịch trải nghiệm Huế xưa - Huế nay ra đời góp phần làm sinh động thêm hệ thống không gian du lịch văn hóa tại Huế, đẩy lùi tình trạng hoang hóa những cảnh quan đẹp. Trong dịp Festival Huế 2012 (từ 7-15/4), “đảo nón lá Huế” này sẽ kết nối các hoạt động về văn hóa, du lịch, làng nghề theo kiểu tour du lịch trải nghiệm Huế xưa Huế nay với nhiều hoạt động như: xem làm chằm nón, xem biểu diễn võ thuật cổ truyền triều Nguyễn, chữa bệnh bằng y võ, thưởng thức ca Huế cổ, ca nhạc về Huế, được hướng dẫn và tự chế biến các món ăn dân gian Huế...

6 chiếc nón nằm quây quần trên 1 bãi bồi bỏ hoang cạnh Đập Đá


"Lá nón" được làm từ sợi composite tổng hợp được đặt riêng cho nón


2 nón nhỏ với đường kính nón - sàn là 4m x 4m
Chiếc nón to nhất (bên phải, đường kính nón - sàn 17m x 16m) có thể chứa được tối đa 250 người xem ca nhạc Huế hay biểu diễn võ thuật cổ truyền triều Nguyễn.

*(Theo Dân Trí)*

----------


## quangbatructuyen

*Võ kinh vạn an* - thiếu lâm chính tông,cổ truyền chính gốc !


*Võ kinh vạn an* - Trưởng môn nhân TRƯƠNG QUANG KIM
*Võ kinh vạn an* - thành lập từ lúc vua GIA LONG đăng ngôi, đến nay đã gần 100 năm.
*Võ kinh vạn an* - Do PHẠM ĐÌNH HẦU, NGUYỄN HỮU CẢNH sáng lập đến nay.
*Võ kinh vạn an* - THIẾU LÂM CHÍNH TÔNG, VÕ CỔ TRUYỀN...
*Võ kinh vạn an* - Với 17 Võ Đường ở nước ngoài (Pháp, Anh, Mỹ...)

----------


## greencanal89

Oa..huế mộng mơ muôn năm... :Big Grin:

----------

